# Pro staff offer from Buck Country Products



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

B.C.P. Staff welcomes R. Dane Hanger to our Pro Staff


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

B.C.P staff welcomes Clyde Wiggins of Tallahassee, FL to our Pro Staff.


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

The staff at Buck Country Products would like to welcome Terry Cauley to our Pro Staff


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you.For putting me on your Pro Staff.


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

We still have Some pro staff openings. Please see original post


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

got mine the other day, nice product, cant wait to try it out. thanks for the opportunity


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

sent ya a pm BCP


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Got to use my oxy elimi scent I put unit in my truck where I keep all my clothes in totes and this thing litterally removed any scent in my truck and totes, I am a believer for sure!


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

sweet, this product should be hard to keep in stock anywhere


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

Buck Country Products would like to welcome Seth Short to our Pro Staff


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that i recieved my oxy elim-a-scent today, so for a little test i put it in my truck ( which smells like tim hortons coffee and other random smells) let it run for an hour after gettting side tracked, went out and checked the truck. Pure amazing this thing works, i am now a very firm believer. And am very proud to be a pro staff member. Thanks BCP!


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

Buck Counrty Products would like to welcome Mike Malicki to our Pro Staff


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

Buck Country Products would like to welcom Scott Umland and Jerry Long to our Pro Staff congrats guys


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Email sent, thanks for the opportunity at such an innovative product.


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

guys, if you havent had a chance to check this product out,take the time and go to buckcountryproducts.com. it works excellent and at a price the average joe can afford, nice to see a company making a great product everyone can afford.
:thumbs_up


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Was notified yesterday that I was selected for Buck Country Products Pro-Staff and received my Pro model Oxy Elim A Scent last night. Appreciate the opportunity and I cannot wait for whitetail season to try it out!









happy hunting, dv


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for an innovative product.


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

Buck Country Products will like to welcome Josh Kurtenbach and Randy Fish to Our Pro Staff


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

Buck Country Products Welcomes Lucas Kennard to the Pro Staff congrats luke


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome too the team guys.I have been trying the Products out and man it works great.Had 1 in the turkey blind all season and the deer all came down wind from us.They never new me and my buddy were there..


----------



## B.C.P Staff (Aug 28, 2010)

Buck Country Products welcomes Jon Craig to the Pro Staff Congrats jon


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Great product. Bought it last Wednesday and used it Saturday night. The wife had nine deer down wind. No issues with wind. Great product.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

Whats the best way to get this product if it's still around


----------

